# What to do after the kill??



## jamiegarrett86 (Mar 27, 2012)

After all is said and done and a coyote is skinned what is the best thing to do with everything left over?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Feed the fish...
Once, I put a skinned yote carcass on my bait pile & all yote activity ceased* immediately*...They never came back till I took the carcass away about a month later...Heck, the crows wouldn't even eat it..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We used to just sell them carcass and all to the fur buyer back home. Now, usually we just bury the carcasses here so nothing gets into them. Never know what they're carrying. I know I sound like a germophobe but anything that eats roadkill is usually not the cleanest of animals.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I leave em lay. Other predators will clean it up.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I leave em lay. Other predators will clean it up.


Yea, what he said.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I leave em for the hogs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We don't have anything that will eat them here. My dogs will get into em. That's about it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have all sorts of things, ravens, buzzards, bobcats, mountain lions. And many of the areas that I hunt are open range, Mile after mile of desert, it's not someones field or backyard.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The last few I've been giving to this dental Dr. who is getting them tanned and making something out of them, the yotes from around my place I leave for the birds etc. BUT if I bring a yote say from the farm or another pack the yotes here will eat them.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just lay them out somewhere remote. Magots have to eat to ya know.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> We have all sorts of things, ravens, buzzards, bobcats, mountain lions. And many of the areas that I hunt are open range, Mile after mile of desert, it's not someones field or backyard.


 Most places I hunt are hayfields and crop farms if not my property. Don't want them getting caught in machinery...lol But seriously I'm just trying to be responsible as I live in a more populated area than others. I don't always bury them if I'm near an area when I know they won't be in the way. I wonder if the restaurant in Lansing......lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Like Don, if I'm in a remote area of public lands, I will leave them and within a couple of days their gone from other scavengers. On private ground I bury.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Most places I hunt are hayfields and crop farms if not my property. Don't want them getting caught in machinery...lol But seriously I'm just trying to be responsible as I live in a more populated area than others. I don't always bury them if I'm near an area when I know they won't be in the way. I wonder if the Korean restaurant in Lansing......lmao


I guess with that thinking you could take them down to my Moms house as she'll cook it up for you......


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll apologize now as I thought about it afterward but unfortunately cannot go back and edit after someone has posted. I apologize to anyone if I offended them. Very insensitive of me. It was not intended as mean but really very stupid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH freekin' stop it ......she's no more korean than you are !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

As the youngun's say Bones, you been punked. Oh, while I am thinking about it, I heard Don had a good deal on some Ocean Front Property in Arizona. Just ask George Strait.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Big time ! LOL Suckers are born everyday....


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I leave em lay. Other predators will clean it up.


I agree totally


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

After the kill I do a little dance and yell out a 'YEEEHHHAAAAWWWW" Then I bury it if im in CA and let em rott if im in NV.....


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I'll apologize now as I thought about it afterward but unfortunately cannot go back and edit after someone has posted. I apologize to anyone if I offended them. Very insensitive of me. It was not intended as mean but really very stupid.


 No apology necessary--its a fact Koreans eat dog and if Korea had yotes they would be endangered. Also this is America and speak your mind--I do!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Had some neighbors that were from Malaysia & they ate dog...They said they only eat light-colored dogs as the dark-colored ones don't taste good at all... (dead serious--no BS)

So, a yote would kinda be on the border of "to eat or not to eat", I'd guess


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> No apology necessary--its a fact Koreans eat dog and if Korea had yotes they would be endangered. Also this is America and speak your mind--I do!


 I know, it was one of those oops moments. Wasn't sure if I would make some members mad or laugh. It was just one of those things that was better left unsaid. You know me, I try to err on the side of caution as I'm only a guest here like everyone else. I'm more embarrassed I made a big deal out of it. Thanks AZ22.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I say, Dont ever apologize if its the truth ! We need more truth spoken nowadays and quit worrying about someones feelings being hurt. Just my opinion and I am just an old coot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear you guys. Thanks.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

This winter I took the skinned carcasse from one that I shot and left it for the barn cats. Took 'em a while, but they cleaned it up since it was raw meat lying there. To my way of thinking it was a case of "turn about is fair play" since we have lost so many cats to the 'yotes around here. Until I declared war on the local packs, we could hardly raise a cat to maturity.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Could i borrow a few of your Yotes ?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a small ravine about 2 miles from my house and I usually just throw them in there.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Could i borrow a few of your Yotes ?


When he's done with them, can I borrow them next?


----------



## Rory @ R-Dub Outdoors (Mar 14, 2012)

i take them up into NFS land and dump them off a dirt road over the bank.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Last one I skinned was my son's last winter. Waited till we got home that nite and skinned it in the garage. Took the carcass and put it in a heavy duty contractor bag, tied it up good and tight and tossed it in the garbage can and let the garbage guys have it the following Friday. But usually if I'm not wanting the hide, I just remove em from my calling area and dump em in the sage somewhere.


----------



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

After every kill, no matter the animal I take a moment to thank the good lord above. Then start the hoopin and a hollerin, I have a tendency to get over excited.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I always like to celebrate a little bit. Doesn't seem to matter how many you put down, it's always a rush.

If they are worth skinning, and IMO most are, I will skin them out and leave the carcass behind.

I've never experienced what the other guys here are talking about. Meat is meat and other than the real mangy ones, my coyote carcasses are usually picked clean by the next day.


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

A short drop down a deep draw! Let the cycle happen.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris - do you sell the pelts or do you tan them and keep them for your own use?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

In Texas, I always say "nothing goes to waste." Coyotes, buzzards, hogs, ants, crows... Something will clean up your mess.

I built a cage for hog heads to get cleaned up for skull mounts. Stick the head in there and drop it on a fire ant hill and come back next year. It will be clean inside and out. If it wasn't in the cage and staked down to the ground, it would get dragged away never to be found.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

My rancher buddies like me to hang'em from the chin at the top of the barb wired fence posts. So I do. Skinned or not.


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

I usually pat myself on the back and tell myself what a great shot I just made.....LOL!


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

I can remember a long time ago when I was in biology class, my professor asked me to get a carcass to bring to class since I knew of a trapper who had tons of them. You might consider calling around some campuses and see if they might like a carcass for disecting, maybe even make a few dollars. Also check with your local fish & game, they might want a carcass just to see what type of health the critter was in before it died of acute lead poisoning. Sometimes there is some one around whether in a campus or regulations that might want the carcass. If not I agree with the rest of the crowd here, find a safe place to drop it off and let nature take its "course".


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Dakota Dogs,

I appreciate your e-card. Nowadays it's only our young soilders returning from overseas that give me a sense hope for this country. There are some good eggs in the younger generation...but a lot of men without chests in between. I ask my boys, "Am I raising boys?" They reply, "No Dad, you're raising men!" Sorry for the sidebar, but it struck a nerve.


----------

